# Critique an older horse?



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Kid, a 14 year old unregistered QH. This was taken while lining them up for a trim, so his hooves are pretty well-grown. Kid's currently being used as a learning horse for me to perfect everything and as my niece's beginner horse.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Disclaimer: I'm not great at conformations, but I'm learning! 

Here's what I think I see. At first glance, what stands out is that he seems sickle-hocked, and I don't like how short his pasterns are. His feet also seem small for his size.

Looking at the rest of him, he seems a tad downhill in build with a steep-ish shoulder. I also wish he had more muscling on his hindquarters, as they do not seem proportionate to his body for a QH. There is something about his neck too, but I don't know enough to say what--probably muscling.

I do have a question for others who look at this photo-- why is it that some horses (such as this sweet boy) have ball-looking fetlocks? Does that have to do with his short pasterns/being a QH?


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you sure he's 14? He has an aged looking body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree that he looks much older than 14. I wouldn't even consider 14 "older" either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Vet says he's somewhere between 14 and 16. Checked the teeth, too.


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

I think some muscle would really help him


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

I would love to use him more, but yesterday he got a large cut on his hind leg and is very lame, so unfortunately he's out of use 'till it heals


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he looks older than 16 to me. by his body I would judge him 20ish, but then again , he could have been used hard , which does age them. 
He is not standing square so its hard to tell about his hind legs. he needs a better trim, no heels. he needs a few more groceries , he is not bad overall, looks like a sturdy horse. his has kinda large joints but then again he could be a tad arthritic, which does change some of the muscling etc.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He looks closer to my mare Rosie at 22, when she came back from a bad leasing experience..


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, I only got him March, I've no history from his last owner. He's well-behaved and acts like he knows a few good things.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

He would look more his age if he were in better shape- I'm assuming he was not worked much before you got him. 
He's a pretty sturdy- looking boy, I think that once you get some muscle on him and he's healthier (and not in his winter fuzzies) he will be a good looking boy!
He seems to have some pretty typical qh conformation. Do you know what his breeding is, by chance? He has very short pasterns that are pretty post-y, with very round hocks and nice short canon bones. His front legs look nice and straight to me, and I'm not sure if his back legs are sickle hocked or just straight... You'll have to wait for a more knowledgeable user to tell you more about that 
He has a nice deep girth, with what looks to me like a good-sized rib cage.
I actually like his shoulder, it's a good size and balanced with the rest of his body pretty well, although it is kind of steep. He has high withers and is downhill, with a nice length of back and a high, steep croup with a possibly high-ish tail set. His neck may be a tad short and MAYBE set on a bit low, bit it's a well-shaped neck, although it could use some muscling- I like it!
PLUS he has a cute little doll face, although he looks like he's saying 'seriously, mom, I'd rather nap...' in this picture, lol.
I'd love to see some progress pictures as you work with him, I think with muscles and a good solid top line he'll be handsome as heck. I'm betting that he has a great stop on him, do you think reining is in his future?


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

He's got a lot of halter horse in him, I was told. I don't have a picture of his dam but she was a well built unregistered breeding stock paint ( unfortunately didn't pass on any colour!) and his sire was Te Little Kid (?) I think that's how you spell it. I didn't approve of the breeding, but seeing how he only cost us 500 dollars, we took him in. Owner said he couldn't afford all of his horses, so he was selling him. He's happily in a small boarding facility where he gets leased as a beginner horse about once every week, and that pays for his boarding. Unfortunately I'm going to have to delve into my emergency supplies to take care of him 'till his wound heals.

Edit: Sorry, confused the sires, lol. Meant, Kid Clu, not his son Te Little Kid. Either way I don't approve, lol.


----------



## jasperemily0511 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice horse, more muscle would help. I agree with Horsecents1997


----------

